# 360lb Cyclist



## Baggies Man (10 Aug 2013)

Hi all, i'm Mark,

As the title suggests im a fair bit overweight, 360lbs to be exact (or 26 stone) in old money.

Anyway, i've decided its time i did something about it, i'm fed up of being out of breath just walking up the stairs and am finding every day tasks increasingly difficult due to my size and weight.

So heres my plan,..i'm going to get down to 25 stone, then 24 stone, then 23, and so on, small goals that will help me achieve my main goal of losing 10 stone over the next 12-18 months.

Two weeks ago i joined a local gym and have been swimming and working on the cycling machine three times a week. I'm loving the swimming and I've lost an initial 9lbs but have soon realised how boring cycling machines are, and how much more fun it would be out in the open air on a proper bicycle.

After doing a bit of homework online, with a budget of £400-450 i decided to buy a Carrera Kraken. For an entry level MTB in my price range the reviews for it have been positive. It was a toss up between the Kraken and a couple of other bikes so i hope i've made the best decision.

Anyway, i went on my first ride yesterday along a cycle route and along a canal towpath, i was worried at first that i'd flatten the tyres as soon as i got on the bike, but it held my weight suprisingly well. I really enjoyed the ride and managed a full 10k, allbeit with a few stops and rests along the way.

Id love to have gone out again today but, boy, my backside aches like hell and i'm a bit saddle sore. I'll probably get out again tomorrow though and hopefully the pounds will start to fall off whilst my energy and stamina levels grow at the same time.

Anyway, thanks for reading, i'm sure i'll have loads of questions before long that i've forgot to ask here.

Happy riding,
Mark.


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Aug 2013)

Padded shorts...whatever size you are always padded shorts lol. Well done! You have made the most important move!! Stick with it and you will be hitting your targets all over the place!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2013)

Mark,

Welcome aboard, there are plenty of people on here who started out like you. Ride as much as you can and slowly build up the distances, the weight will drop off you. Be prepared to be down sizing your clothes every couple of months!

Saddle sore is normal, invest in sudocrem and make sure you keep yourself clean. Padded shorts are a great investment, or padded boxer shorts if you want to stay baggy.

Fire the questions as you come up with them, loads of people here to help and support.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2013)

You've made a good decision, Mark!

If you would like some extra motivation, I think this thread about CC member @gb155 should do the trick ... (He started off 50% heavier than you but now only weighs 12-13 stone!)


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Aug 2013)

Mark. 

I started riding last October after signing up for the RideLondon 100 mie ride. I used this as motivation to train. I was 23 stone. Since then I have ridden around 3,000 miles and last week I completed the 100 miles in 7 hrs 48 mins.

It's been life changing and I've lost nearly 3 stone.

Look at this video. I m still a big bloke but I am also a cyclist. 
View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HKA6DzN-DZo&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHKA6DzN-DZo



My rides are all on strava http://www.strava.com/athletes/1128602

Get a couple of pairs of decent bib shorts. Wiggle do some in large sizes and build up your rides. Start on the flat and gradually increase the mileage. If you can, get a car rack so you can go to different places to ride and don't get bored with the same route. Most of all enjoy it. Cycling is great fun. 

Also don't worry what you look like. I don't. This is me in head to toe Lycra before the ride last week.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2013)

The Carrera is a good bike. Google 39stonecyclist for Gaz's blog. He's battled both weight and eating disorders. Cracking fella that I've met a few times.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Google 39stonecyclist for Gaz's blog. He's battled both weight and eating disorders. Cracking fella that I've met a few times.


 
Amen to that. 

He is indeed a diamond geezer and a motivational and inspirational dude to many


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> The Carrera is a good bike. Google 39stonecyclist for Gaz's blog. He's battled both weight and eating disorders. Cracking fella that I've met a few times.


Or even just follow the link in my post, above!


----------



## Tyke (10 Aug 2013)

Welcome Mark
I have the Kraken you made a good choice it wont let you down. Don`t forget to use the suspension lock on the front fork, locking it when on roads or smooth tracks will make riding much easier then unlock when it gets bumpy.
Take it easy and the weight will soon come off just don`t over do things.


----------



## MrJamie (10 Aug 2013)

Welcome 

Firstly well done on the effort so far, keep it up and time will do the rest! If you want to wear baggies or general sportswear rather than lycra, I'd thoroughly recommend some of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-padded-undershort/ if the sizing is okay for you. If you do consider the gel saddle option which a lot on here don't rate, I'd recommend this saddle instead http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bioflex-ozone-saddle/ like the good reviews, I found it great for extra comfort without moving around like a cover, the cut out is nice and its not too wide to interfere with pedalling. The stronger your legs get the more time youll spend supporting your weight through your legs and absorbing the bumps rather than sitting full weight on the saddle.

Good luck!


----------



## Davidc (10 Aug 2013)

Well done, you've done the hardest bit by getting started, and with a fair wind you should be on the way to better health.

Bottoms get harder with saddle hours. Some of us (like me) like hard saddles and no padding - it's not masochism, it's comfortable.

Exercise and diet generally works to keep weight under control. I dread to think what size I'd be if I didn't ride my bike, and my health has certainly benefited from keeping fit.

If you don't like lycra don't wear it. I've worn it on 2 days in 50+ years of cycling! If you do like it then wear it.


----------



## J1780 (10 Aug 2013)

Well done. Its great to read stories like yours. I have someone very close to me in a similar situation. They have recently taken up cycling and is really enjoying it. All the best. Thanks for sharing. Keep us posted. I won't say welcome as such as I'm not here a week yet myself but welcome anyway.


----------



## Eribiste (10 Aug 2013)

Well done you! Take it easy and build up gradually. The uncomfortable tail thing gets better with the miles, but it can take a while. Little but often is the key there. On the way to toughening your tail, it might help if you try a different saddle, I got on well with a Charge Spoon on my Boardman, to the extent that I've now refitted the original saddle ('cos it looks better) and can now ride the miles in comfort.


----------



## nappadang (10 Aug 2013)

Good on you mate, I'm a big unit too and only a couple of weeks ahead of you. Be careful cycling becomes an addiction very quickly but that's no bad thing when you have as many stone to shed as I have.

All the best mate, keep us posted.


Mick


----------



## beeblemaster (10 Aug 2013)

Good on you Mark.

I started out at the end of August last year and have lost 3 stone and feel like a new man! :-)

Lots of good advice on here, as it seems lots have took up cycling for the same reasons. Take it easy at first, and progress comfortably and when you think you've done as much as you can on your own, take the leap and get involved with a club. 

If it's to your taste, you'll become hooked!

All the best.


----------



## bororider (10 Aug 2013)

Very best of luck to you. If you're anything like me you'll wish you'd have done it years ago.

Hope you stick at it and achieve your goals


----------



## awfulquiet (10 Aug 2013)

Hi Mark! 

Great to hear you're cycling!

I'm in a similar situation, I found Bib shorts with a chamois to be a big help in the beginning. Prendas.co.uk do some in size 6XL (Italian size) which might fit you?

Could also recommend this book to read as you start out: Ride Your Way Lean by Selene Yeager (aka Fit Chick from Bicycling.com). 

Cheers,
Awfers


----------



## Misusawa (10 Aug 2013)

Just remember the small goals all along, never focus on the big ones, they'll take care of themselves if you keep on the small stuff.... 
Oh and welcome


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2013)

Are we at the point of discussing N+1 yet? A few more stone, and you'll be looking to go farther, faster. Well done, and a good start. Best remedy for the sore bum is the padded cycling shorts, as well as more saddle time. Some stretching exercises for cycling may help as well.
http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/eight-stretching-exercises-for-cyclists-26074/


----------



## Mickthemove (11 Aug 2013)

Well done mark, it is the only excercise us big units seem to enjoy and the weight will fall off! Don't worry about how far you go it's just about time in the saddle and turning the pedals,

Keep it up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

all the above, but do keep at it


----------



## Glenn (11 Aug 2013)

You made the hardest step Mark, doing something about your weight, have fun in the gym and on the bike, hopefully you can make your target.

I find keeping a food and exercise diary helps, just a simple one like http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## Easytigers (11 Aug 2013)

Well done for getting out and about. You'll soon be dropping the pounds and well on your way to your goal. Good luck!


----------



## Tommy2 (11 Aug 2013)

Well done, soon you'll be flying up hills, losing weight is free speed!!!

Anybody know where to get larger sizes in ladies cycle clothing?


----------



## Baggies Man (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone, i really appreciate the feedback from you all and the positive comments.

Its really encouraging to know that some of you have been heavy riders at some stage and i'm not the only big guy on a bike. Thanks guys for the info and link to gb155 - the 39stonecyclist, i watched the vid and had a read of his blog, trully inspirational and it just goes to show, one can get great weight loss results from cycling whatever the starting weight.

Several of you have mentioned investing in a pair or two of padded shorts, or even changing to a different saddle. I had intended getting some shorts but couldn't find any my size so thanks for the links MrJamie & Awfulquiet, thats a great help.

@Gravity Aided - thanks for the link to stretching exercises, i don't know if i'd be able to get in some of those positions lol, but will certainly have a go at some of the easier ones.

@Tyke - Thanks for the advice about the suspension lock, i didn't realise it locked, but will certainly try it next time im on the road.

@philinmerthyr - Well done on completing the RideLondon 100 mile ride, its really inspiring that you completed it especially after riding less than a year and starting at a similar weight to myself. Maybe i could set myself the same goal for the 2014 RideLondon event?

Anyway, thanks again everyone for the positive comments and advice, its much appreciated.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Andrew 14 (11 Aug 2013)

[quote="philinmerthyr, post: 2591761, member: 22151"

I started riding last October after signing up for the RideLondon 100 mie ride. I used this as motivation to train. I was 23 stone. Since then I have ridden around 3,000 miles and last week I completed the 100 miles in 7 hrs 48 mins.

It's been life changing and I've lost nearly 3 stone.


Having lost 2 and a half stone since starting riding agen I am 11 and a half. i am hoping to do my first 100 in a few weeks time however there's no way I could do it with a 8 and a half stone pack on my back . You have my upmost respect very well done and a good time to boot


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Aug 2013)

Well done , you are most defiantly hooked now .


----------



## matthat (11 Aug 2013)

As everyone above and  and keep on !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Aug 2013)

and good luck with your efforts, keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Smotyn (11 Aug 2013)

[quote="Tommy2, post: 2592280, member: 26857"well done, soon you'll be flying up hills, losing weight is free speed!!!

Anybody know where to get larger sizes in ladies cycle clothing?[/quote]

I am a larger lady and I have endura padded leggings they are an xl and I am a size 24 so they stretch a lot! I have mountain warehouse running tops in xxl good luck x


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2013)

Hi & Welcome to the forums. My hubby started cycling very reluctantly in a 'if you can't beat 'em join 'em' sort of thing. He has gone from 109kg to 92kg in under 2 years. He doesn't eat very healthily though which is why its taken a fair bit of time. He still rides and is keener on it now.

I am sure that you will do brilliantly. Just keep on keeping on and ignore the nay sayers who you will undoubtedly encounter.


----------



## ThinAir (11 Aug 2013)

@Baggies Man

Dude. Welcome again. 

I'm using cycling to shift weight as well, and it's been one of the best ideas I have had.

Cycling in the gym is all well and good, but getting out and doing for real was one of the best things I ever did. I've only been doing it seriously for around 6 weeks now, but have clocked up my first 20miler and did 30miles in total yesterday, all around Swad and burton.

I'm in that area a lot visiting family, so I am sure we can hook up at some point and get down to the MTB trail at Willesley, it's one I haven't ridden yet, but would like to.

Let me know if you fancy it, good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## bozmandb9 (11 Aug 2013)

Hi Mark, well done for getting started. I just lost 3 stone, down from 16 to 13 or less, however it's made a massive difference to my life, I would reckon in the 5 years since I started I've lowered my biological age by at least 20 years, and massively improved every aspect of my life, and this was all before I even discovered the joys of cycling! I think cycling may just get the last few pounds off for that proper six pack, which I always wanted.

You haven't mentioned diet, but my words of wisdom would be change it, but don't go on one! Short term diets don't work, or at least not if you want to lose weight for the long term. The only thing which works is changing the way you eat, eat a natural balanced diet, minimise processed food, carbohydrates, and empty calories. Dr John Briffa has a great book called 'Escape the diet trap' which explains everything you need to know.

Anyway, good luck, and enjoy the journey!

edit to add - no link to Dr Briffa, just that I read the book recently and thought, wish I'd known this stuff before! A lot of the 'conventional wisdom' about what we should or shouldn't do is just plain wrong, and that includes a lot of current advice from government and medical establishment.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2013)

All the best, Mark!  I love reading threads like these. I look forward to your future status updates.


----------



## puffinbilly (12 Aug 2013)

Go for it Mark - loads of help and encouragement here - a fantastic way to lose weight and get fit, shortly you'll be like a lot of us on here wishing you'd started years ago.
You'll have struggles - we all do - whether its climbing that mountain (which is really a 50ft bump) or wanting to break 15mph for an average - its all relative but there's plenty of know how and encouragement here when you need it - you'll be a chiselled whippet in no time!!


----------



## Baggies Man (12 Aug 2013)

Thanks all for the motivational comments. 



ThinAir said:


> @Baggies Man
> 
> I'm in that area a lot visiting family, so I am sure we can hook up at some point and get down to the MTB trail at Willesley, it's one I haven't ridden yet, but would like to.
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it, good luck, and keep us posted!


 
Yeah that'd be great mate, i'd like to go and take a look at the Willesley trail. Like i said in the other thread though, give us a few weeks first to get saddle hardened and a few more miles under my belt so that i'm a bit more confident on the new bike.



bozmandb9 said:


> You haven't mentioned diet, but my words of wisdom would be change it, but don't go on one! Short term diets don't work, or at least not if you want to lose weight for the long term. The only thing which works is changing the way you eat, eat a natural balanced diet, minimise processed food, carbohydrates, and empty calories. Dr John Briffa has a great book called 'Escape the diet trap' which explains everything you need to know.


 
I have changed my diet mate, i'm trying to stick to muesli/cereal for brekky, salmon or tuna salad lunches, and steak/chicken or fish for dinner with plenty of steamed veg, rice or pasta. I've cut down on the beer too which will probably make a big difference.If i get hungry in between i'm eating cherries, grapes, an orange or fruit salad.
I've cut out the burgers, kebabs, crisps, takeaways, and general junk food. I must say, after 3 weeks i've not really missed it much apart from a couple of late night cravings, so if i can keep it up with the exercise i'm sure i'll start to notice the difference before long.


----------



## ThinAir (12 Aug 2013)

Baggies Man said:


> Thanks all for the motivational comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sweet, dude!

Diet is a big thing, but it sounds like you are making the right kind of changes. I used to have a terrible diet... a combination of shift work, long hours, late finishes and such like saw me pile on something like 6.5 stone in just over 4.5 years. I wish I hadn't gotten that far, but the hard work is paying off. 

I know some people will knock this as they don't go in for the supplement thing, but if you can hack it and it is something you are willing to try, try something like a meal replacement protein shake instead of some of the fruit. They ain't for everyone, but its just something to consider maybe :-) Fruit is good though, definitely better than chocolate and crisps!

USN make a protein dessert too.... however, this is a really good replacement to nighttime snacking, and something worth considering!

You are making all the right changes though, mate and with your new diet and new exercise regime, you will see some good results and I would say you will see them quite quickly.... looking forward to getting out at Willesley with you


----------



## awfulquiet (12 Aug 2013)

I could also recommend you watch the video : Sugar - The Bitter Truth ( 
View: http://youtu.be/dBnniua6-oM
)

And try a calorie tracking app like My Plate from LiveStrong or any of the others available..

Cheers,
Awfers


----------



## Ticktockmy (12 Aug 2013)

Well done Mark,
Now you are finding this cycling bit of a crack, soon you will be addicted to it, but winter is coming, and when the rain is heaving down or it minus degrees outside, the enthusiasm to get out on the bike will fall off. My I suggest that now with consultation with your trainer at the gym, you work out a training schedule incorporating your gym work with your cycling, it will be well worth it. Likewise, draw up a list of different rides with various distances and elevations so that you can vary your rides thus making your cycling more interesting. Buy or get your local library get it a book about cycling and fitness something like: The Cyclist's Training Manual: Fitness and Skills for Every Rider. but most importantly the watchword has to be perseverance, perseverance and more perseverance.


----------



## ThinAir (13 Aug 2013)

Ticktockmy said:


> Well done Mark,
> Now you are finding this cycling bit of a crack, soon you will be addicted to it, but winter is coming, and when the rain is heaving down or it minus degrees outside, the enthusiasm to get out on the bike will fall off. My I suggest that now with consultation with your trainer at the gym, you work out a training schedule incorporating your gym work with your cycling, it will be well worth it. Likewise, draw up a list of different rides with various distances and elevations so that you can vary your rides thus making your cycling more interesting. Buy or get your local library get it a book about cycling and fitness something like: The Cyclist's Training Manual: Fitness and Skills for Every Rider. but most importantly the watchword has to be perseverance, perseverance and more perseverance.




Great advice. 

Also something someone said to me a Lille of weeks ago... "The hardest part of any workout/training/exercise is the ten yards to front door of your house". 

Once you've cracked this you will be flying  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bozmandb9 (13 Aug 2013)

Baggies Man said:


> Thanks all for the motivational comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds great, only tips I'd have are: 1. Minimise the carbs, and make sure they come from unrefined sources, so if you have pasta or rice, make it wholemeal, check out the GI and GL (Glycaemic Index and Glycaemic Load), and keep it as low as possible. Also major on veg rather than fruit, though some fruit is a great thing. For between meal snacks, as somebody else I think suggested, try replacing fruit with protein, nuts, peanut butter, full fat yoghurt, or for convenience maybe even protein snacks, the 'Bounce' balls seem to be pretty clean.

Trick is, never go hungry, oh and also, drink loads of water, but try to make it high quality, so if it's tap water make sure it's at least filtered! Oh, and focus on recovery, and quality of sleep!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Mark! Well done mate for taking up cycling...it will definatly help you in your aim. I was 23 stone and couldn't ride a bike around the park ...last year I rode a bicycle across the states...there are others on here with similar stories! Good luck and just keep peddaling.


----------



## Broughtonblue (13 Aug 2013)

what you have done is make a 'life style' change that will give you a better quality of life and hopefully make it more it enjoyable.
could I suggest though another big change that will transform your life? (possibly more than cycling).............support a better team


----------



## Baggies Man (13 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the continued advice & tips all, its appreciated. Through diet and exercise and listening to the advice on here i'm getting closer to losing my first stone. 

One thing i did do was invest in a pair of padded shorts/bib, I'm still a bit achy after todays 8 mile cycle, but feeling much better for wearing the shorts, they definately help.



BigonaBianchi said:


> Hi Mark! Well done mate for taking up cycling...it will definatly help you in your aim. I was 23 stone and couldn't ride a bike around the park ...last year I rode a bicycle across the states...there are others on here with similar stories! Good luck and just keep peddaling.


 
Wow mate, thats a fantastic achievement, well done. I told the missus (jokingly) that i was going to fly to China and then cycle back home. Who knows? one day? I don't think anything is impossible after reading some of the success stories on here.



Broughtonblue said:


> what you have done is make a 'life style' change that will give you a better quality of life and hopefully make it more it enjoyable.
> could I suggest though another big change that will transform your life? (possibly more than cycling).............support a better team


 
Haha nice one mate.  I'm afraid i'll always be a Baggy for my sins.....Boing boing.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2013)

@Baggies Man I know people have already mentioned Gaz and his blog/vid. But drop him a PM to say hi. He really is a great guy to chat to. Good luck on your weight loss.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Aug 2013)

@Baggies Man if you follow @Ticktockmy's advice and go to the local library they may have a selection of cycling maps, my local council has ones where different roads are coloured differently (not in an OS style, but coloured on how traffic heavy they are) this may be of help if cycling on the road.


----------



## Baggies Man (29 Aug 2013)

A little update.

Completed my first 10 mile ride today.  I know its not alot compared to the miles some of you guys put in, but hey, i've got alot of ass to drag around with me. Next target - 15 miles.

I'm definitely starting to notice the difference now with my stamina and fitness levels improving. At the 3.5 mile point on my ride there is a bench by the lake that i like to take a break at, its very scenic. On my first ride i had to stop for a breather twice before i made it to the lake and it took me a total of 36 mins to get there. Today i made it to the lake without any stops and did it in 24 mins, I'm pleased with that progress. 

My first recorded ride i traveled at an average of 6.96 mph. Today i rode 10.1 miles at an average of 8.93 mph. Two mph faster over the same course and a longer distance. Again, pleased with that.  

Isn't it great having cycling computers and apps like Strava & Endomondo for analyzing ride data and being able to monitor improvements.

Finally the good news is, i am now 24st 12lb, ive lost 16lb and am on my way to losing my 2nd stone, Yey!!


----------



## ThinAir (29 Aug 2013)

Baggies Man said:


> A little update.
> 
> Completed my first 10 mile ride today.  I know its not alot compared to the miles some of you guys put in, but hey, i've got alot of ass to drag around with me. Next target - 15 miles.
> 
> ...


 

Go on, man! Awesome progress


----------



## Smotyn (29 Aug 2013)

Keep going and it will get easier I promise x well done x


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Aug 2013)

just keep pedaling...never stop...and one day you will look back in amzement at what you did! well done!!


----------



## Tyke (29 Aug 2013)

Well done Baggies fantastic start keep it up your on your way to becoming a whippet.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2013)

Baggies Man said:


> A little update.
> 
> Completed my first 10 mile ride today.  I know its not alot compared to the miles some of you guys put in, but hey, i've got alot of ass to drag around with me. Next target - 15 miles.
> 
> ...


 
Firkin fantastic progress there sir!
I will pitch in with some 'advice' if I may. Ditch the computer. I reckon the cycling is much more fun if we don't worry about average speeds, ride time and distances covered. Down that road lies disappointment and disheartenment.
In my opinion the best rides are the ones where you set off to go somewhere you haven't been in years, or go to see if something is still there, or I reckon I can ride over the hill to nextdoorstown, or when I was a kid we used to play in the stream at xxx I wonder if it is still the same.
Also there is something really liberating about using the bike when you would normally use the car. Use the bike to nip to the papershop/curry take-away/B&Q (I've brought home tins of paint, hose reels and curtain poles at times)/cash machine/whatever. Just use the bike. Ride to work. Take the kids to schools (for this you need kids and they need bikes!)

EDIT: If you want to track your mileage covered you can always use a site like MAPOMETER to tot up the distance after the event. This avoids the pressure of keeping going until X miles or doing an average of Ymph etc....


----------



## buggi (29 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> The Carrera is a good bike. Google 39stonecyclist for Gaz's blog. He's battled both weight and eating disorders. Cracking fella that I've met a few times.


 i was gonna say about Gaz. he was much heavier than you and he did it. amazing guy. his blog will give you loads of inspiration.


----------



## Baggies Man (30 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Firkin fantastic progress there sir!
> I will pitch in with some 'advice' if I may. Ditch the computer. I reckon the cycling is much more fun if we don't worry about average speeds, ride time and distances covered. Down that road lies disappointment and disheartenment.
> In my opinion the best rides are the ones where you set off to go somewhere you haven't been in years, or go to see if something is still there, or I reckon I can ride over the hill to nextdoorstown, or when I was a kid we used to play in the stream at xxx I wonder if it is still the same.
> Also there is something really liberating about using the bike when you would normally use the car. Use the bike to nip to the papershop/curry take-away/B&Q (I've brought home tins of paint, hose reels and curtain poles at times)/cash machine/whatever. Just use the bike. Ride to work. Take the kids to schools (for this you need kids and they need bikes!)
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice mate, i hear what you're saying but it spurs me on comparing ride stats, i like to see if i have improved, and i like to push a bit harder to break my previous record. Same at the gym, i set myself a 5k exercise bike ride and try to beat my previous time, i've gone from 13m.45s down to 12m 15s. I'll soon start going for 7.5k rides.. On the X trainer i lasted for 4m 30s first time, before virtually collapsing in a heap with heart rate at 160. now i can go for 8 mins keeping my heart rate at around 140-145.
Maybe i just like competing against myself, or maybe i'm a bit geeky when it comes to stats lol, but it works for me. Horses for courses i suppose.

I do like the thought of casual riding too though, following a country lane i've not been down before,, just for the scenery and pleasure of it. Its something i've started doing with the missus, she walks the dogs while i potter about on the bike. Obviously i dont time these outings on the computer, we just go out for the enjoyment. So best of both worlds i guess.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Aug 2013)

Lets mention the H word....Hills.

when i started this i had several local hills would haunt me. i knew there was no way i would get up them without serious risk of cardiac arrest. So i wimped out and rode around them, found different routes etc. But i told myself one day id be back to beat the bar stewards. i have since beaten all of those hills. I still walk up the odd monster, but less so these days. I walked up a few on the le jog ride recently, but rode over ditchling beacon no probs a few days ago. 

my long winded point is that all hills are beatable with the right mental attitude...never surrender!


----------



## Cupra (31 Aug 2013)

Well done, I started at 24st 9 and I am currently under 17 stone from cycling and eating better.

The more you lose the easier it gets and the more I enjoy it.

Keep it up it feels amazing.


----------



## Baggies Man (12 Jun 2014)

Hi all. 
I've not posted in a long while so thought id drop in with an update. 

The good news is - i'm still cycling and absolutely loving it, and the weight is still coming off. I had a blip in November by overdoing things on my bike and at the gym and ended up with tennis elbow / tendonitis which put me out of action till January, but am fully recovered now and feeling fitter than ever. 

I went on a 30 mile ride last Sunday around the Derby Dales with a friend and will be doing a 40 mile ride this Sunday (which will be my furthest ride so far). My goal is to get a 50 miler under my belt and i don't think the half century is far off, maybe July.

As for my weight - i'm now 21 stone 13lb (295lb) and feel great. Finally i'm no longer a 300lb+ guy.  When i get down to 18 stone i have decided to treat myself to a road bike so will most likely be asking for advice here on what to get around the £600-£800 mark.

Anyway thats all for now, happy cycling all.

Mark.


----------



## Markymark (12 Jun 2014)

Great news. Don;t see the cycling as a way to lose weight, just see it as fun and then weight loss as a bi-product.

I bought my roadbike 10 months ago (after a few years of hybrid commuting) and its awesome. You get to do some great distances.

PS If you did 30 withuot nearly collapsing, keep the pace, fluid and the nutrition and you'll do 50 without any problems.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2014)

Keep it up, Mark, you are doing really well! 

I wasn't as big as you, but I was heavy enough that my knees were packing up and I was struggling to get out of armchairs. All the aches and pains have gone now that I have got down to a sensible weight. Things like that are a reminder how much of a strain we put on our bodies by being obese, and why it is important to keep the weight under control.

I agree with 0-markymark-0 - you will crack the 50-miler this summer! Pick a warm day for the ride, not a very hot one, and preferably one with a gentle breeze to keep you cool. (Overheating on long summer rides always used to be a problem for me when I was fat. That's another problem which magically went away when I slimmed down.)


----------



## 152l2 (12 Jun 2014)

Well done Mark.. Great news on the weight loss. I really enjoyed reading your thread. It is the sort of thing that inspired me to lose 4 stone. You will have no trouble doing the 50 miler if you keep it up. I did my first 60 a few weeks back and now aiming for my first 100 miles.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2014)

Great news on your progress.
I find coming on here regularly and chatting in the Tea thread and posting stuff in the 'your ride today' thread is very helpful. The good peeps of the forum keep me very motivated to ride.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Kins (13 Jun 2014)

Nice work! Good idea to set your self a goal and give yourself a treat when you reach it like a new road bike! For £600-800 you'll get a very nice bike indeed, if you go 2nd hand even nicer!

Keep up the good work.


----------

